# KOTOR2 Windowed?



## Andy Booth (Dec 26, 2004)

Is there anyway to get KOTOR 2 to run in a window? I've tried adding -w to the shortcut, as well as changing the .ini file to say Windowed=0 but it still runs in fullscreen 

Any help much appreciated 

Andy


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords

Are Task Switching and Windowed mode supported in the game?

Task switching and Windowed mode are not supported in Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords. Switching out of Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords may have unintended side effects on the game with certain video cards when using certain drivers. In general, we do not recommend that you task switch in and out of Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II: The Sith Lords.


----------



## funkdmonkey (Dec 7, 2004)

Wait try this before u get discouraged, u might have already tho
******************************
Game Running in Windowed Mode
******************************
Problem: Game starts in windowed mode.
Fix: Open the file "swkotor2.ini" in your game directory. In the section called "[Graphics Options]", there's a line saying "FullScreen=0". Change the 0 to a 1, and you're all set!

Use Notepad, Wordpad, or a similar text editor to edit the line.

Backup the original file before changing - better safe than sorry!

PS: At the top of the file, in the "[Display Options]" section, there's another "FullScreen" line. That's not the one I'm thinking of.

Alternate fix: Turn off Anti-Alias.


----------

